# 595 Mondrian!



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Couldn't paste a pic, but here's a link

http://www.racycles.com/product.aspx?catid=2,439,647&pid=4556


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes!!!!


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

got one. showing this coming monday. will post some pics once its built.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

With the new custom features available from Look it is possible to a lot of things. This is a beautiful example, can't wait to see it built up!


----------

